# Fastener Storage



## b.lindsey (May 26, 2010)

A few years back I bought three compartmented storage boxes (see photo 1) and used one each for 0-80, 1-72, and 2-56 fasteners but they only had 10 compaartments each and I have never been able to find similar ones again and prefer consistency. Anyway had been looking around for some suitable containers...inexpensive, durable, and relatively secure to avoid mixing of sizes, etc. In searching for small cans with lids I ran across the site below:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin69e.html

I opted for the 1.2 oz size in green (other colors/sizes available also) as shown in photo 2. this one is holding 20 #6-32 x 3/4" hex cap screws which is about the largest hardware I have on hand.

So after some actual measurements once they arrived, I have designed a system to store them in which wont take up too much space (roughly 1 sq. foot x 4-5 inches high) which will hold 144 containers which should meet my needs for a while. A rendering of what I have in mind is shown in the last photo. Each tray of 36 containers could be slid out one at a time.

There is a slight circular indention on the top of each container, just right for a printable Avery round label 1 1/4" in diameter. I am thinking the lables could be color coded by size...red print for 0-80, green for 1-72, etc.

Anyway, as soon as I have some spare shop time the storage unit will be fabricated, possibly out of oak though UHWM is also an option...just thing the wood would look nicer.

I am just offering the idea and sources of the containers for anyone else that may wish to do something similar.


----------

